# opinion on my site?



## benp (Jan 23, 2002)

I just started designing sites and this is my second web site I've ever made and I would like some opinions and constructive critisism(or however you spell it) so just tell me what you think?


http://24.147.179.89/Index.html


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 23, 2002)

nice site, very pleasing to the eye.
The only suggestion (for now) is to make it load faster.  Needs some optimization


----------



## benp (Jan 23, 2002)

yeah I really need to do something about that got any tips on the best way and still keep good quality??


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jan 23, 2002)

good work ben. one thing struk me as funny. when the enter text changes from eyeon design, it almost makes me mad. Your entrance is all wonderful and tranquil, along with your home page, but when it flashes from enter to eyeon desin, it just seems weird. Possibly some kind of fade effect would work well here?

A job well done.


----------



## Jadey (Jan 23, 2002)

Looks very nice! Also agree that the graphics need some optimization for faster loading. Max's solo skateboarding video is cool


----------



## symphonix (Jan 24, 2002)

Looks great. Yes, it does need a bit of optimising, most of the very small graphics could probably be GIFs as these are sometimes smaller, or if you do use JPEG use a higher compression. You may need to experiment a bit to get it just right, but it looks great all round.
Try Adobe's ImageReady. I'm not sure if its on OS X yet, but that is useful for streamlining website graphics.
I browsed all the pages and they all seem fine. No obvious problems. 

By the way, in Portfolio, spell it "Patience" not "Patients".


----------



## benp (Jan 24, 2002)

Thanks for all your help guys I'll work on making the graphics smaller but feel free to check ou tmy site whenever to see whats new thanks!


----------



## martinatkinson (Jan 24, 2002)

Hello!

To optimize your GIFs up to 60% get SuperGIF from boxtop software (boxtopsoft.com)  Works well for me.

Other then that a nice design!

Albert


----------

